
Ask HN: Does HN have any plans to build in notifications? - Kinnard
Does the HN team have any plans to build in notifications like those provided by HNreplies?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnreplies.com&#x2F;
======
zhte415
I honestly read mosquito into formulating a response.

I do not understand how this works. HN Username and Password required to sign
up.

Happy to sign up for almost anything, nut not anything so ambiguous

~~~
dangrossman
Hey, I made that site. I use HN's API to monitor new comments and send out an
e-mail when there's a new reply to any of your comments. I ask for a username
to watch and an e-mail to send notifications to, no passwords.

~~~
Kinnard
Haha, how'd you find this so fast?

~~~
dangrossman
/ask is my favorite page of this site

